# Epoxy on an FBE cookie



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2012)

Im pouring some system3 mirror coat on a cookie for a lazy susan for a cousin.

I poured the first coat and 99% soaked in. Is that what is supposed to happen or was I supposed to seal it somehow? Im sure that after this coat dries it will be sealed, but just for future reference, should it be sealed/finished with something before pouring?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but I wanna be around for it, and to see yer cookie/susan!

p


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2012)

The soak will probably make it more durable and stable, but you could use a lacquer wash or shellac to seal first and conserve epoxy.


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2012)

I snapped a few pics right quick.

Robert

[attachment=8510]

[attachment=8511]

[attachment=8512]

[attachment=8513]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2012)

+1 what David said. The Soak is going to make it rock solid now that it's completely dry. And I know that it is because it was pretty much dry when I sent them if I remember correctly. Did the others keep as well as that one?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2012)

VERY nice looking Robert!!!


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 1, 2012)

Wowsers!

I think those colors are going to really pop when you get that finish on!

Thanks Robert!

p


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. I feel better now. Will put second coat on tomorow.

And yes Kevin they are all good last time i looked at them bout 2 weeks ago. They also had a short trip in the kiln with some other stuff. Great stuff Kev.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 1, 2012)

That is one purdy lookin piece of wood and it will make a great susan!


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 2, 2012)

Heres the 2nd pour. I gotta go 1 more due to some mild imperfections, but im really happy right now.

Thanks for lookin
Robert

[attachment=8586]

[attachment=8587]

[attachment=8588]


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 2, 2012)

Stunning!

It's a piece o' wood with some finish on it.:wacko1:

Absolutely.

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2012)

That's looks great Robert. And you when you get time please show us how you installed the miniature cordless fluorescent in there. That's the most tricked out lazy susan I ever saw.


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys 



Kevin said:


> That's looks great Robert. And you when you get time please show us how you installed the miniature cordless fluorescent in there. That's the most tricked out lazy susan I ever saw.



I would love to Kev, but its a top secret NASA program. I cant sya any more than that. Ill let yall know when it gets declassified.

Robert (if thats my real name?)


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow..that looks like some kinda Bob Ross painting gone wild. "And here's where the happy little sunshine is going to live, just nice and easy..."


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this one but glad I found it, I'll blame it on the drugs. Wow it really looks great! The way the epoxy soaked in is a good thing, it will really help to stabilize it. Natures art work enhanced by you


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Don't know how I missed this one but glad I found it, I'll blame it on the drugs. ...



Please don't start that. Next thing you'll be sounding like a Cajun and we won't understand half of what the hell you're talking about, but it won't be the Cajun lingo that makes you intelligible yeah. 


:dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how I missed this one but glad I found it, I'll blame it on the drugs. ...
> ...


I'll be improving, I got off of them yesterday, I hate the way they make me feel. I wouldn't make a very good drug addict


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... I wouldn't make a very good drug addict



I retired nearly 25 years ago myself.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 3, 2012)

I would consider myself "semi-retired".

p


----------



## drycreek (Aug 3, 2012)

Retired shortly before I started about 40 years ago.:teethlaugh: Oh by the way like the cookie.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work my friend!!!

I retired about 35 years ago not long after I met Linda, but I'll still take a freebie when I find one. Don't come along much anymore, different crowd. But I do remember those days, there was one I really liked but I can't remember what it was, started with an H------ I think.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 6, 2012)

hmmmmm, I am looking to retire in the near future......say 30+ years from now.


----------

